# Perkins on Preparatory Work of Law



## TaylorOtwell (May 6, 2009)

> If anyone is to receive this righteousness in Christ for himself he must seek it where it can be found, namely in both the law and the gospel; not in the gospel alone; but first in the law, then in the gospel. We must never try to taste the sweetness of the gospel when we have not first swallowed the bitter pill of the law. If, therefore, we want to be declared righteous by the gospel, we must be content first to be pronounced miserable by the law. If we want to be declared righteous in Christ, then we must be content first to be pronounced sinful and unrighteous in ourselves.
> 
> -- William Perkins, _The Art of Prophesying_, pg. 106-107



I'm thoroughly enjoying this book.


----------

